# DVC Wilderness Villas



## bccash63 (Apr 11, 2009)

Which floor or area to request for a 2 br unit 8/6--thanx, Dawn


----------



## klynn (Apr 11, 2009)

I always request an upper floor with a view of Bay Lake.


----------



## bccash63 (Apr 13, 2009)

thanx--also, how are the restaurants at Wilderness Villas?  We will be there over Halloween.  Dawn


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 13, 2009)

bccash63 said:


> thanx--also, how are the restaurants at Wilderness Villas?  We will be there over Halloween.


Artist Point is great!! I highly recommend the Cedar Plank Salmon.  I don't even care for salmon all that much, but it is fantastic.  And the Whispering Canyon is a real hoot, especially if you have a big group.  Breakfast or Dinner (BBQ), either is good.  One of my favorites at WDW!


----------



## laxmom (Apr 14, 2009)

I would go 5th floor or higher for a room request.  

The restaurants are all really good.  I second Whispering Canyon - just don't ask for ketchup!!  The counterservice restaurant - can't remember the name- was really good which surprised me!  Sometimes counterservice tastes like the food has been sitting a while- this didn't.  Go for the refillable mugs if you drink soda.  They are worth it although it is a hike from the villas to get refills it is convenient when lounging at the pool.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 14, 2009)

We'll be there same week same resort!


----------



## bccash63 (Apr 15, 2009)

Are there any off-site Pizza places etc that can deliver to the Wilderness Villas or only there own restaurants?? thanx, Dawn
This is my first DVC stay so have been doing alot of reading on the disboard


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 15, 2009)

bccash63 said:


> Which floor or area to request for a 2 br unit 8/6--thanx, Dawn



I would ask for the top floor (cathedral ceiling) if you can get it.


----------



## JackieD (Apr 15, 2009)

Gary,
Does the covered, slanted roof bother you  (or the view) on the 5th floor?  I have a unit for September and am wondering the same things as the rest of you!

here's a link to the layout:  

http://www.jeffreyandjennifer.com/wlvillas_map.pdf


----------



## Travelmom64 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Wilderness Lodge Studios?*

I am trading into Disney, had to use a 2 bedroom oceanfront property to get a studio for May.    Would love any suggestions on building requests, etc?    Also, will Disney allow a rollaway in a studio?

Thanks,
Lisa in VA


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 21, 2009)

Travelmom64 said:


> I am trading into Disney, had to use a 2 bedroom oceanfront property to get a studio for May.    Would love any suggestions on building requests, etc?    Also, will Disney allow a rollaway in a studio?
> 
> Thanks,
> Lisa in VA



Wildnerness Lodge Villas is just one building, when we stayed there(with DVC points) I didn't put a  request in for our 2br. Lucked out and got an odd numbered room with a slight view of Bay Lake through the trees. I know if you book a studio you might end up with the famous Dumpster view. 

Hopefully a VWL regular will jump in and let you know what to request so you may minimize your chance at the Dumpster.

No rollaway beds are available in  the DVC units, you can bring an air matress(never done it myself, because we always book 2br or bigger).


----------



## Debbyd57 (Apr 21, 2009)

What about a one bedroom, we don't want the garbage truck noise in the am and we definately want a balcony on the outside?   Do the one bedroom units overlooking the lobby have an outdoor balcony or do they only overlook the interior of the lobby?   Also, how would we know if we exchanged for a dedicated one bedroom or lockoff one bedroom?  Thanks.  Debby


----------



## spiceycat (Apr 28, 2009)

you want view toward the lake (the bad views are on the other side)

if possible near the elevator.

the 5th floor have the fencing that you can't see out of easily.

so would go with 4th floor.

here is another site that can help
http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_fabrik&task=viewTable&tableid=10&Itemid=200


----------



## littlestar (Apr 28, 2009)

All one bedrooms have a balcony to the outside. You probably won't know if you have a dedicated or lock off until you get to the room. 

There is one studio at VWL that doesn't have a balcony (just a big window) and that's 4533. 

We'll be staying in a one bedroom at VWL in a few weeks and I didn't make any requests. We used to own points at VWL and the only unit I didn't like at all was  the *studio 4533* because of no balcony. Even the end room with the dumpster and the laundry area wasn't bad because we saw lots of wild life back there - deer, huge turtles, and peacocks.


----------



## JackieD (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a 2 BR for September.  I was able to call the DVC line. RCI exchangers have a special extension but I don't know the phone number.  Anyway, they had my confirmation within 48 hrs of me confirming my unit with RCI.  They showed a dedicated 2 BR.


----------



## bccash63 (Apr 29, 2009)

Do I call member services? or did you call another number?  Would like to find out if I have a lock-out or a dedicted 2br--thanx, Dawn


----------



## JackieD (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Dawn,

Call DVC's main number (I will PM you).  Listen for the extension # for RCI exchangers.  If you miss it, whoever you get can transfer you, just make sure they understand it's an RCI exchange.  You can also make your room request, dining reservations (90 days out), and Magical Express arrangements once you have your flight info.


----------



## Carl D (Apr 29, 2009)

JackieD said:


> Hi Dawn,
> 
> The number I called was XXXXX.  Listen for the extension # for RCI exchangers.  If you miss it, whoever you get can transfer you, just make sure they understand it's an RCI exchange.  You can also make your room request, dining reservations (90 days out), and Magical Express arrangements once you have your flight info.


Would you consider editing your post to delete the phone number? That is the main DVC toll free number, and it does cost money to operate, let alone the flood of calls publishing the number will cause.
Would you consider PM'ing the number instead?


----------



## JackieD (Apr 29, 2009)

I will do it but I am surprised by the request.  You can do a google search online and it comes up.  I thought that's what 800 numbers were for, customer convenience and service....


----------



## littlestar (Apr 29, 2009)

JackieD said:


> I will do it but I am surprised by the request.  You can do a google search online and it comes up.  I thought that's what 800 numbers were for, customer convenience and service....



When it used to get posted on certain message boards, there was a noticeable difference in being able to get through when you needed to make reservations. It can be a real pain in the butt for DVC members trying to book a hard to get 11 month reservation when the line is tied up. That's why you'll probably see most DVC members asking that it not be posted on public discussion boards.


----------



## gmarine (Apr 29, 2009)

JackieD said:


> I will do it but I am surprised by the request.  You can do a google search online and it comes up.  I thought that's what 800 numbers were for, customer convenience and service....




I think the request to delete an 800 number that is helpfull to people is really ridiculous. I agree,the number can be found very easily. Should every post that includes an 800 number of timeshare member services office be deleted?


----------



## Carl D (Apr 29, 2009)

gmarine said:


> I think the request to delete an 800 number that is helpfull to people is really ridiculous. I agree,the number can be found very easily. Should every post that includes an 800 number of timeshare member services office be deleted?


That is a Members line that may also be used for exchangers. If it is published for anyone to call (even those just trying to get an exchange), than it would be near impossible for Members to call for reservations. That number is simply not staffed for massive general public demand. In addition, it is Member dues that pay for that number. 

If the number is given to a legitimate exchanger, that's fine with me.
However, it is simply not intended as a general information, open to the public number.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 29, 2009)

The trouble is, Disney CRO (central reservations) doesn't have an 800 number for general public reservations. When that number is posted on forums, lots of people call it thinking it's a general Disney 800 number. It's no fun as a DVC member or exchanger not being able to get through on that number. 

It's better than what it used to be. A few years ago people who rented points from members were allowed to call and use that line. DVC made it a rule that only a member or an exchanger could talk to DVC about reservations. That stopped a lot of the point renters from constantly calling the line to see if they still had a reservation. It was nothing to have to try 4 and 5 times to get through on the line.


----------



## gmarine (Apr 29, 2009)

If there is an issue with not being able to ge through to Member Services then thats an issue to take up with DVC managment. Discouraging people from posting a DVC 800 number is silly. I would love to see the DVC budget line item that specifically mentions the 800 number cost. C'mon Carl, your being silly. Whats next, discouraging people from using the Mickey soap because it costs DVC money?


----------



## Carl D (Apr 29, 2009)

gmarine said:


> If there is an issue with not being able to ge through to Member Services then thats an issue to take up with DVC managment. Discouraging people from posting a DVC 800 number is silly. I would love to see the DVC budget line item that specifically mentions the 800 number cost. C'mon Carl, your being silly. Whats next, discouraging people from using the Mickey soap because it costs DVC money?


Regardless of what you believe, I'm being straight with you. That particular number was intended to be a Member's reservation number. It is staffed adequately for that purpose. 
Over the years the number has morphed into more than that, including it being open to exchangers. At one point, as littlestar alluded to, the public was calling that number for various reasons and clogging the reservation lines.

Of course it's paid for by DVC Member's dues. How do you think an 800# for making reservations would be paid if not paid by dues? 

I'm sorry if you can't accept that. I'm not trying to be difficult. I simply suggested they PM that number instead of putting it out for thousands of lurkers to see. I really don't think my request was that big of a deal, let alone silly.


----------



## gmarine (Apr 29, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Regardless of what you believe, I'm being straight with you. That particular number was intended to be a Member's reservation number. It is staffed adequately for that purpose.
> Over the years the number has morphed into more than that, including it being open to exchangers. At one point, as littlestar alluded to, the public was calling that number for various reasons and clogging the reservation lines.
> 
> Of course it's paid for by DVC Member's dues. How do you think an 800# for making reservations would be paid if not paid by dues?
> ...




Of course it is intended to be used for members. Hence the name, Member Services. Marriott, Starwood and every resort system have 800 numbers to access Member Services. Every one of them has non members that call for different reasons. 
Should owners at every resort and resort system ask that the 800 numbers not be posted because a non member might call? Of course not. TUG is a great resource for timeshare owners and potential owners and Member Services phone numbers are a part of that resource.


----------



## Carl D (Apr 29, 2009)

gmarine said:


> Of course it is intended to be used for members. Hence the name, Member Services. Marriott, Starwood and every resort system have 800 numbers to access Member Services. Every one of them has non members that call for different reasons.
> Should owners at every resort and resort system ask that the 800 numbers not be posted because a non member might call? Of course not. TUG is a great resource for timeshare owners and potential owners and Member Services phone numbers are a part of that resource.


The number should be, and is shared with all legitimate DVC Members and exchangers. The problem is, again as littlestar stated, that is one of the very few Disney 800 numbers. Because of this tons of people call this number thinking they can get through to a general WDW number. That's not the case. It just wastes money and clogs the line.

Now, another TS such as Marriott is a whole different ball game since people  would not call them to get WDW park hours.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's an interesting thread off the Dis boards about clogging the member line:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2089815&highlight=800+DVC+number

There is an 800 number for DVC sales/guides, too, but that number is different than the one that's paid for by DVC members, plus exchangers pay a $95 fee to Disney and they should be able to get their calls through. If they can't get through, they can't set up Magical Express or the dining plan - you have to do that in advance.


----------



## bccash63 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanx for the reply--on closer look I found the number I should call on my RCI confirmation letter--didn't mean to start up a debate I have a dedicated 2 br which is all I needed to know at this point--thanx again, Dawn


----------



## littlestar (Apr 30, 2009)

bccash63 said:


> Thanx for the reply--on closer look I found the number I should call on my RCI confirmation letter--didn't mean to start up a debate I have a dedicated 2 br which is all I needed to know at this point--thanx again, Dawn



Dawn,

Member Services can set up the dining plan if you want it, but it has to be scheduled ahead of time. Even if you don't do the dining plan, if you want to do some character meals they can make those reservations for you. 

The cathedral ceilings at the Villas at Wilderness Lodge can be on the 5th floor or even some of the 4th floor rooms because of the way the roof lines run at the villas. It's a neat place - you'll love it. I can't wait until we check in, in a few weeks.   Be sure to check out the miniature train cars in the lobby of the villas - it's the Disney family's train cars that they used to run in the backyard of their California home. There are some black and white photos that show Walt Disney and his girls riding the train.


----------

